

Show HN: Weekdone, weekly status reporting for teams - jkaljundi

Hey HN friends,<p>This week we launched in public Weekdone (http://weekdone.com/), a really easy and simple to use weekly team status reporting tool. We already have a lot of startups using us, even in small teams of 4-5 people.<p>Many use us in addition and in parallel to Basecamp, Asana, Jira, Trello, Pivotal etc. While there is a lot of data in those systems, nobody has time to read what others are up to. So each team member posting their key plans, progress and problems weekly is something everyone has time to read. We'll add import of headlines from the systems above in the future as well.<p>Any feedback? Would you use this at your startup?
======
ScottWhigham
Hmmmm. The only clickable links on that page, without scrolling _twice_ on my
1680x1050 desktop monitor, seems to be the "Register free" button, home, and
Sign in. Immediately my "annoy" meter is high. So I scrolled - nada. The
graphics on the home page are so small that I can't really see anything
useful. So I scroll again. Aha - there's a link: "Read in more detail". Not a
particularly inspiring choice of words. I don't want "details" yet - I want a
basic overview of WTH you do. I haven't gotten that from the home page really.

Anyway, I clicked the link. And then I see 10 - _ten!_ \- links that I have to
click through.

Sorry - I'm out. My thinking on stuff like this (SaaS) is that, if the website
design goes against how I like to consume/work, then the software itself will
be the same way.

Best of luck to you. I like the concept, I think, but the implementation at
this stage is just a bit too white-spacey and designer-y for my tastes.

~~~
Peroni
Are we looking at the same site? There's an obvious walkthrough link sitting
at the bottom of the page, no scroll required.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I don't know if we are or not. I clicked the link OP provided. Are you looking
at a different page than that one? For me, on my desktop screen, I have to
scroll twice to get to the "bottom of the page".

~~~
Peroni
I went to <http://weekdone.com/>. My screen resolution is 1440 x 900.
Screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/oPLMUq0.png>

~~~
ScottWhigham
Yeah, my screen is very different: <http://i.imgur.com/4qEJZOF.png>

Must be something javascript then as NoScript has blocked something.

That said, your screenshot doesn't really change much for me. If OP is
expecting visitors who don't want to click the "Register free" button to
visually scroll, scroll with their eyes until they finally locate the
Walkthrough link in the footer, I think he'll find that they don't.

~~~
jkaljundi
Interestingly the walkthrough or some other service description being visible
right away has lowered the conversion, both into registered users (you might
argue they register because they don't understand what the service is about)
as well as engaged (and later paid) users. But your criticism is valid and I
agree with a lot of what you said.

------
DistortedRhymes
I'll look it using this in my dreary day job. You would be suprised how hard
it is to keep track of 12 staff that report to you and know what they are
actually up to when you are extremly busy yourself. It would add a lot of
pressure to their working weeks to commit to what they are doing and have to
report against it.

Great tool I say!

~~~
jkaljundi
Thank you! Let me know if I can be of any assistance.

------
shail
I hate weekly status reports. Anyone else? or is it just me.

I am not saying anything negative about weekdone in specific.

Its just that I hate weekly reports or meetings where weekly reports are being
collected.

~~~
jkaljundi
I've seen status reports that people hate and ones that everybody loves. The
main difference is is there something valuable in it for the person who needs
to fill them in? Do you get feedback? Do you value the information provided by
others?

Quite often managers or other team members never read them, so you're spending
valuable time to write into black hole. One key is for managers to always
provide feedback on your report. Even just knowing someone has read it makes
it more positive. In Weekdone we have 5-point scale review ratings and
managerial comments for that.

Another thing is the reports being too long. We've found anything more than
5-7 achievements or plans per week is the maximum anyone will read.

------
dlf
I think this is another one of those apps where it would be killer to be able
to play around with a demo before registering. "Sign up to save your data"
sort of thing.

~~~
jkaljundi
Good idea, will look into offering that. Have discussed that with our team
before, but have lacked resources to do that really well. Definitely in the
future.

------
jkaljundi
Clickable link: <http://weekdone.com/>

